# Any difference between Toro 924 & 824 Powershift



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My brother is in the market for a used snowblower. He's considering a 1997 Toro 924 Powershift (with electric start) in excellent condition and has been well maintained by the original owner. Price seems pretty good at $325 firm. Aside from the 1 horsepower difference, is there a difference between a Toro 924 Powershift and a Toro 824 Powershift? Is the one horsepower difference "real" or is it just a "paper number" based on industry standards for universal horsepower calculation numbers across all brands? Just trying to determine if there's any real difference(s) or advantages between the Toro 924 & Toro 824?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'll take that 924 for that price and wouldn't worry about any difference


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Freezn said:


> My brother is in the market for a used snowblower. He's considering a 1997 Toro 924 Powershift (with electric start) in excellent condition and has been well maintained by the original owner. Price seems pretty good at $325 firm. Aside from the 1 horsepower difference, is there a difference between a Toro 924 Powershift and a Toro 824 Powershift? Is the one horsepower difference "real" or is it just a "paper number" based on industry standards for universal horsepower calculation numbers across all brands? Just trying to determine if there's any real difference(s) or advantages between the Toro 924 & Toro 824?


 out side of the 1hp difference in those tecumsapart engines. the snow blower itself is all the same.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

The 924 is an OHV Tecumseh, and the 824 would still have been the side valve engine. Grab that 924 before the guy realizes he's almost giving it away. I could probably get $300 for my 1990 824 Powershift, and it's in far worse shape than that machine.


----------

